

Show HN: stk8.co, a multiple URL shortener. - kqueue
http://stk8.co

======
kqueue
<http://stk8.co> is a tool that allows you to shorten a stack of links. The
links are embedded and properly formatted for easy viewing. Here's a couple of
stacks to share with you:

<http://stk8.co/sample>

<http://stk8.co/gkbbbc>

You can also use the bookmarklet for easier stacking.

------
doctorosdeck
It's a very nice looking site, but I'll be honest I was logged into Facebook
at the time and it really creeps me out when I see my face shown on other
sites I didn't log into. But perhaps thats just me.

~~~
kqueue
It is equivalent to going to a media site that uses the like button, where it
shows your friends who liked the page.

But we are still debating on whether to keep it or not because it
significantly increases the time it takes to load a page.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
eclark
Very cool and well designed. However your branding of Stacked links could use
some work. It's not immediately obvious what a stack of links is. I have never
used that term.

~~~
nopassrecover
You've never used the term "stack"? Its one of the more intuitive programming
terms.

~~~
gprx100
I guess it helps people get the fact that they can use multiple links.

------
gprx100
Cool idea, I like the fact you can embed data right on the page.

